# My piece of Tanganyika



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a 75G tank with a sump/refugium. Here are some pics


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

Very nice...very nice, indeed! Are those Xenotilapia flavipinnis?


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ochrogenys!


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

I was told that I had 2 males and 2 females when I got them. They are Ndole Bay Xenotilapia Ochrogenys. My favorites if I have to choose! I love them all.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have 5 Neolamprologus Caudopunctatus (Kapampa F1), 6 Multies (I think) Started with six but can never count 6...I have counted 5, but they are in and out of the shells. I also have 3 Cyprichromis Leptosoma Utinta F1....I started with 6 of these, but lost 3 to unknown circumstances. I also have the 4 Xenotilapia Ochrogenys Ndole Bay.


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pics, love the tank. Thanks for sharing. I have Multies and punks myself, Xenos still on the list.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful...I want more pics!


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

londonloco said:


> Absolutely beautiful...I want more pics!


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

I will get some pics of the sump tomorrow. It has a 6 inch bed of sand, and is planted...helps with nitrate reduction. It is full of snails too.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice. Clean looking. Anxiously waiting pics of the sump, how big is it?


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

londonloco said:


> Very nice. Clean looking. Anxiously waiting pics of the sump, how big is it?


The sump is about 20 Gallons. I made it out of acrylic. I'll get some pics after work.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

londonloco said:


> Very nice. Clean looking. Anxiously waiting pics of the sump, how big is it?


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

Wow great tank looks so clean I like how you have a small but great mixture :thumb:


----------

